# NutriScan Results Are In



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

For Javelin the results show negative or weak reactions to most of the things tested and that require no adjustments to be made. He had borderline responses to turkey, venison, oatmeal and potato with a recommendation to avoid all of those items. I was somewhat surprised he didn't have a reaction to cow's milk since he has had a lot of cheese and I know a number of dogs that don't tolerate cheese well.

For Lily there were borderline or intermediate reactions to corn, cow's milk, turkey, venison and white fleshed fish and their oils. I am not at all surprised she was positive for corn as an item to avoid. When she was a puppy she ate a food with corn that made her horribly gassy and belchy which is what led me to switch to a corn free food.

Obviously I will have to change my turkey brownies into chicken or beef brownies. Currently I put a fair amount of grated cheese in the brownies as well so I will have to think of something else to add good scent and flavor to them as well. Any ideas? I do use some garlic powder, but had put cheese in to cut down on how much of it I used. I guess I can make a batch with just chicken and the relatively lower amount of garlic powder and see how they take to it. Please keep in mind that these brownie treats are something I hold in my mouth so it has to be reasonable for me to continue to do so. And I will have to stop using string cheese for Lily.

Javelin will have to come off Blue Buffalo since it has oatmeal high on the ingredient list. I will want to try to choose a food that Lily could eat (so no milk or cheese either). Does anyone have a suggestion of a chicken based dry food that doesn't have oatmeal or milk products?

Stupidly now in retrospect I didn't do Peeves at the same time, but will order for him now and I will wait until I have his results to make a final decision.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Maybe use shredded carrots or cooked, pureed carrots in the brownies. I used that in a dog cookie recipe I used to make. It gives them a slightly sweet flavor that the dogs loved.

Interesting test results.

Thanks for sharing them.

Cathy


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

VQ carrots might work although neither of the poodles cares much for veggies that are identifiable as veggies. Cooked and mixed in might work though.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I'm going to make a version of your meatballs using some nutritional yeast (not brewer's yeast). It has a umami flavor reminiscent of dairy and I've seen it as an ingredient in some dog food. It's sometimes hard to find in regular grocery stores - if they have it, they usually have it near the bread yeast in the baking section of the store. I buy mine from Whole Food or my Food Coop in those self serve bulk dispensers. You probably would add 1-2 tablespoons.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Skkylar thanks for that tip on nutritional yeast. It could be a good replacement for cheese.


----------



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

Earthborn Holistic Great Plains flavor is bison and lamb based. Also Zignature has a line of limited ingredient foods so you can pick your protein. My ex put Finn on the Earthborn primitive naturals flavor and he is doing well except for yucky teeth (compared to raw). The company is local to me and will also plant trees if you send them your barcodes from the bag. I haven't used Zignature but have heard good things. I didn't see any corn or oatmeal in them. Maybe pumpkin or squash purée would work in the brownies instead of cheese? I think you can safely up the garlic powder a bit for flavor. It takes a lot to harm a medium to large dog and it's strong flavored so you wouldn't need much more. A friend also uses dried mushroom powder in dishes to add an umami flavor. It's expensive to buy but she makes her own when mushrooms are on sale and a little goes a long way. Just something different to try.


----------



## Summerhouse (Jun 12, 2015)

Have you tried cinnamon for flavor / smell? My boy loves it and he's really fussy. Has lots of health benefits too

An Essential Spice for Dogs and Humans to Share


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

lily cd re said:


> VQ carrots might work although neither of the poodles cares much for veggies that are identifiable as veggies. Cooked and mixed in might work though.


Iris was vehemently opposed to veggies, but loved the cookies with cooked carrots. Cooked & run through the blender......easy peasy.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

It's hard to find dry foods without oatmeal! It makes Molly itchy too!
Right now we are using (No oatmeal but does have potato....)
'American Natural Premium Grain-free Duckmeal and Porkmeal Recipe'............(4.5 at DFA)
Made by a small batch company, no Chinese ingredients, cooked at low temp, and is 'Paleo inspired' Molly likes it, so it's one we will buy again in her rotation.
'Nutrisca'(5 at DFA) is another food I've used and it has no potato or oatmeal and is grainfree ..... 
Both sold at Chewy's!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks for those suggestions Molly. I do have to drop both potato and oatmeal for Javvy. That may be a bit of a challenge, but we will find something. I did order a NutriScan for Peeves today. Uh duh, why didn't I do it at the same time as for the spoos? Hopefully he will be good (as they are) for chicken, beef, lamb, rabbit and duck. Then I should have a good variety of protein sources to start from and then look at the other things like corn, potatoes, oatmeal, etc.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Most grain free foods these days seem to have abandoned potatoes in favor of peas, so going the grain free route should make it easier to find something. I have the opposite problem - a girl who tested to be sensitive (mildly and asymptomatic, but still!) to peas and rice. Try finding a grain free food without peas or a grain inclusive food without rice! I found approximately ONE brand kibble that fits the former and a few that fit the latter.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

CharismaticMillie said:


> Most grain free foods these days seem to have abandoned potatoes in favor of peas, so going the grain free route should make it easier to find something. I have the opposite problem - a girl who tested to be sensitive (mildly and asymptomatic, but still!) to peas and rice. Try finding a grain free food without peas or a grain inclusive food without rice! I found approximately ONE brand kibble that fits the former and a few that fit the latter.



And of course if you have one dog your issues are pretty simple to manage, but when you have a multi dog household as you and I both have CM it clearly becomes more complex! As I said above I feel sort of dopey for not having ordered for Peeves at the same time as the Poodles. However I ordered his toady and the turn around time for the first ones was really way less than the suggested waiting times. I think when I have all of their results i will make an Excel sheet with each dog and all of the tested foods listed with a numeric value related t their results and then look for ingredients that have high values on everyone's safe to use list and then use the ingredients that rate well as my search criteria to try to find one food that would work for all of them if possible. At a minimum I want to find a food that Lily and Javelin could both do well with so that when we are on the road we aren't having to pack two sets of foods. Ideally I want something dry or freeze dried that won't need refrigeration. Most of the time we have room frigs but not always.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I hope you can find a kibble that works for all of them. And good for you for doing this for your performance crew!


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

Here's a question for Catherine and/or others who know these sorts of things: if a dog is taking Zyrtec, will the Nutriscan still be able to detect allergies? That is, does the antihistamine neutralise whatever the Nutriscan is measuring?

I ask because Pericles seems to have lots of allergies. I thought I had eliminated problematic foods, but they've popped up again. The vet thinks it might be environmental rather than food. In any case, he's currently on Zyrtec...


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Mfmst my vet said his spoo just was like a different dog when he made diet changes based on NutriScan, so asking them to work without paying them with the very best I can provide for them seems really unfair and counter productive.

marialydia, NutriScan measures IgA and IgM in saliva. Generally IgA indicates an immune response to something a person or animal has been exposed to and responded to for up to the 2 previous years. IgM indicates a response to something the person or animal has been exposed to withing the previous 6 months. The Ig's are specific immune response molecules, not immediate symptom provoking molecules like antihistamines or leukotrienes. Being treated with something like benadryl or zyrtec would not interfere with NutriScan testing.


----------



## StormeeK (Aug 3, 2015)

Wow, that was fast! I have been really interested to see what you found out. I am always skeptical at first of the various tests being sold on the internet for all kinds of things and previously read the links you and others posted here about NutriScan. Very interesting reading! Thanks for letting us know your results. Glad Peeves gets his own scan as a birthday present!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Yeah, there is something to be said about being blissfully naïve, though! Ha! Sometimes I wish I had not tested my asymptomatic dogs, as all it's done is complicate things! But on the other hand...you can't put the genie back in the bottle, and I just have to believe that avoiding ingredients that might be causing even very minor sensitivities within the body can only be a good thing long term.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Well right now I am really just going to keep my fingers crossed that Peeves comes back with results that give me several choices of protein sources that will work for all three of them. Then we will figure out what might work as a food good for all of them if at all possible.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

It has been raw and rainy here all day and I had my vehicle at the mechanic for a pair of new tires + new rear brakes and some diagnositic time, so I had no where to go and not much to do and I did some work researching foods (even though I can't make any real decisions yet since I need to get Peeves' test done). 

It has been pretty confusing, but I do have a couple of questions to crowd source. First does anyone here use or know someone who uses Zukes Ascent Grain Free Lamb and Pea (link below) and have anything in the way of a review (it is highly rated on DFA)? Next does anyone here home cook their dog's food and know a good place to get recipes for a nutritionally complete diet that would satisfy the needs of the crew? And please don't suggest a raw diet to me. I have to have food I can travel with even if there is no refrigerator available.

Zuke’s Ascent Grain Free Lamb and Pea Recipe


----------



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

lily cd re said:


> It has been raw and rainy here all day and I had my vehicle at the mechanic for a pair of new tires + new rear brakes and some diagnositic time, so I had no where to go and not much to do and I did some work researching foods (even though I can't make any real decisions yet since I need to get Peeves' test done).
> 
> It has been pretty confusing, but I do have a couple of questions to crowd source. First does anyone here use or know someone who uses Zukes Ascent Grain Free Lamb and Pea (link below) and have anything in the way of a review (it is highly rated on DFA)? Next does anyone here home cook their dog's food and know a good place to get recipes for a nutritionally complete diet that would satisfy the needs of the crew? And please don't suggest a raw diet to me. I have to have food I can travel with even if there is no refrigerator available.
> 
> Zuke’s Ascent Grain Free Lamb and Pea Recipe


I have no idea if this is true or what the basis behind it is, but I have heard from many sources that lamb based foods are not good to feed long term. Again, I don't know what the reasoning might be behind this. Maybe someone else can shed some light. Looks like the Zuke's has chicken fat and pork liver if those proteins end up being an issue. 

As far as feeding raw and traveling, I'm not trying to push it on you, but for others who may wonder: most of the people I know who participate in showing or sports and feed raw will put frozen raw in a cooler and it generally stays frozen for a while, or they might just buy meat wherever they're staying or use freeze-dried/dehydrated or just switch back to kibble when traveling.


----------



## NatalieAnne (Jul 23, 2016)

You may be interested in looking at Rick Woodford's books on homemade dog meals. In his book, "Feed Your Best Friend Better", he addresses nutrients in a dogs diet in the 1st chapter.

The NutriScan results are so interesting! Now I'm curious concerning my dogs & additionally how human individuals might fair with a like test. I wonder if individual inflammatory scores might decrease by eating with regard to results of a test like this.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

NatalieAnne, thank you so much for the book recommendation. I will go add it to my Amazon cart to await my readiness to order something (I always find I've forgotten something the time before).


----------



## aasteapots (Oct 6, 2013)

what about goat cheese? its got great smell to it and its ok for you to put into your mouth.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Over my 60 odd years of dog handling I have learned to feed raw. I feed well cooked veg and raw meat with the minimum possible carbs. This has produced the healthiest results. It is somewhere between difficult and impossible to maintain this diet at all times and I have settled on a _*working dog*_ complete food kibble as a filler. It has been my finding that commercial dog foods vary between being poisonous and worthless. It is high time the FDA and its equivalents were given control over pet foods that the industry sees as a cash cow to be exploited.
Eric


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

NatalieAnne said:


> You may be interested in looking at Rick Woodford's books on homemade dog meals. In his book, "Feed Your Best Friend Better", he addresses nutrients in a dogs diet in the 1st chapter.
> 
> The NutriScan results are so interesting! Now I'm curious concerning my dogs & additionally how human individuals might fair with a like test. I wonder if individual inflammatory scores might decrease by eating with regard to results of a test like this.


Thanks for posting this. My library has two of his books so I've requested both.

Catherine - great idea to test all three dogs and then find something in common they all can eat.


----------



## Dreamer (Oct 10, 2016)

I agree cinnamon. Oh, and I have added rosemary too. I had to find things that smelled strong enough to get rid of the liver smell when I made liver brownies, or jerky! YUck for me.
I have also bought freeze dried celery, but celery powder might do. Grated or dried apples, and currants? Cranberry, or Dried apricot pieces?


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I like the spice turmeric. It has anti-inflammatory properties too.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Oddly neither of my Poodles likes any kind of fruits (fresh or dried), but I do like the ideas of cinnamon and turmeric since I like both of them very well.

A happen to intensely dislike liver and so never make anything with liver. About the only form of it I can stand the smell of is freeze dried.


----------



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

Well, after seeing your results I did order the test for Hans this morning. It looks like my kit has already shipped so hopefully it will get here early next week. I'll make my own thread with his results when I get them. 

As for a cheese substitute, when I went through a vegan cooking phase (I had to try eliminating dairy from my diet) I made a pretty good vegan "mac n cheese" that had miso and nutritional yeast in it to give the cheesy taste. I know the nutritional yeast has already been mentioned but I just wanted to second that suggestion and add that miso paste might be an option in small amounts for flavoring if your dogs are all negative to soy and you can find one without MSG. Miso is fairly high in sodium, but then again so are most cheeses so it might work out ok depending on how much you use. 

Also, I'm not sure if you've looked at the Canine Caviar foods, but they have a chicken one that seems like it might work for your crew. I haven't personally fed any of their foods but I've heard good things about them from several people, and it's on my list of foods I would try with Hans (and might, if I need to get a limited ingredient kibble for him once I see his results). 

Side note - I've been sick, and have spent the day on the couch. I spent a fair amount of time reading dog food ingredients because I was bored. Holy cow, there is a lot of overlap! Just the "chicken" foods - tons of them have turkey, fish, etc in them. No wonder it's so hard to figure out what the culprit is when it comes to food sensitivities.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Firestorm I am sorry you are under the weather. I hope you feel better fast. Your mention of having ordered was a good reminder for me since it made me realize that Peeves test kit hasn't come yet. I just called NutriScan to check on what happened.

It is interesting to read ingredient lists, isn't it? I have been dumbstruck by a lot of what I've seen in looking for something good and appropriate for what I know so far.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I just took a bag of the Canine Caviar"Free Spirit Holistic Entree" (....no oatmeal no fish oils no potatoes no peas no rice Etc.) out of the freezer and Firestorm may be right! It seems to fit your criteria!! It's a chicken based and limited ingredient.
The Lamb formula seems to be ok too......we used that one too! Ran into a 'special offer' on CC about 3 months ago and got 2- 4lb bags for 3.99 each and froze them......... it's a bit pricey otherwise .................but it is a 'dense' food and you feed less!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I will check out that Canine Caviar formula. Thanks to you both for suggesting it.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Molly I just checked out the Canine Caviar formulas and they look like they could be the right answer. I also looked on chewy and a 24 lb. bag is about $55 or so there. Since it is nutrient dense and therefore is probably equivalent to a 30 lb. bag of Blue Buffalo I think it would be close to a wash in terms of cost. Now I just needs Peeves test and to check with my vet as to whether he thinks it will be right for Lily and her urinary issues.

And also I did call NutriScan and got a message back that Peeves test kit is being FedEx'd right now, so it should be here tomorrow.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm thinking it could work for CM too........ no peas no rice! YAY!!!!!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Bless you MollyMiuMa for reading these labels and sourcing options! I go blind looking at them and am overwhelmed by the choices. Have got to order the kit for Buck!


----------



## kayla_baxter (Jul 17, 2015)

Canine Caviar is by far my favourite kibble. You'll definitely feed less, when I had my Dane boys(120lbs and 160lbs) on it they ate 3 and 5 cups a day while my big boy was losing weight on 8 cups of orijen before that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks for letting me know that you've had success with CC for your danes. Now let's keep our fingers crossed that Peeves roughly matches the poodles results.


----------

